# Mendocino area rides?



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

Heading up to Mendocino this weekend. Can anyone recommend any good road rides? I am trying to decide whether to take my road bike or just take my cross bike and cruise around the fire roads in Jackson state demo forest.

Thanks!


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah, the Comptche loop should be on every riders' bucket list..... Head down 1 to 128.... take 128 til Flynn Creek where you take a left and ride to Comptche..... then head west out of Comptche back towards the ocean..... Don't expect any services..... there ia a small store a bit past the turn onto Flynn Creek (still on 128)..... only take cash as I recall..... Lots of wild berrys along the way in the Fall (I didn't have any cash !!!)
Don't miss it !!!!


----------

